# BBS RS valve stems



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

i am finally getting around to putting my factory BBS RS 2" lips onto my RM's, and its time to think about valve stems. i have all of the info on the valve stems for the 0.5" lips with the 8mm valve stem, but these 2" RS lips use the regular size valve stem. 
ive looked all over the place for similar valve stems to the one i have in hand, but unsuccessfully. has anyone sought out factory BBS valve stems for their RS wheels with factory 2" lips?
if i can get some solid info, i will be able to hit up Alex @ the Tire Rack again like i did for the small stems. 
the valve stem in question:


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: BBS RS valve stems (mk2dubbin)*

would you be interested in selling the .5" stems?


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: BBS RS valve stems (MK2_GTI)*

nope, sorry. you can buy them new thru Tire Rack though for about $30/set.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: BBS RS valve stems (mk2dubbin)*

So you need the valves @ 11.3mm ? They're $8 each.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: BBS RS valve stems ([email protected])*

thanks - just ordered them from Alex before you posted.


----------

